# Razer Black Widow Gaming Tastatur



## shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*Razer Black Widow Gaming Tastatur*


*Verkaufe  hier meine 2 Monate junge Razer Black Widow Tastatur. Die Tastatur ist  in Top Zustand und funktioniert einwandfrei. Die Tastatur wir mechanisch  betieben und verfügt über MX-blues schalter. Damit ist sehr präzises  schreiben und Gaming möglich. Sie wird mit einem USB - Kabel mit dem PC  verbunden. Verschickt wird die Tastatur mit der Originalrechnung von  Alternate und der OVP. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach Fragen ;

Preislich habe ich mir so 75 Euro VB vorgestellt.

+Folgende GAMES:*GTA 4 - Episodes from Liberty City, Singularity Uncut, Assassins Creed  2, Splinter Cell Conviction, Bulletstorm Uncut und Dead Space 2 PEGI


----------



## Crysisheld (29. Juli 2011)

Generell besteht meinerseits Interesse, aber bei K&M Computer bekomme ich die Tastastur neu für 75 EUR. Was bist du denn bereit noch runter zu gehen - denn du schreibst ja VB? 

K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks

Gruß


----------



## shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

ja klar deswegen habe ich VB geschrieben..... was würdest du denn bieten? 

mfg


----------



## Crysisheld (29. Juli 2011)

Hmm würdest du evtl. gegen die Collector´s Edition von FEAR3 tauschen ?


----------



## shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

ne habe fear 3 schon. also tauschen kommt für mich eingentlich nicht in frage. nur ein verkauf.

mfg


----------



## shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

mit dabei sind noch folgende Spiele: GTA 4 - Episodes from Liberty City, Singularity Uncut, Assassins Creed 2, Splinter Cell Conviction, Bulletstorm Uncut und Dead Space 2 PEGI. Alles Originalspiele.


----------



## shooot3r (31. Juli 2011)

Closed


----------

